
Project will inject new impetus into the IT industry - shion
It is looking for investors and is also looking for the right people to join.<p>As the title says, it will bring new impetus to the world, and people will use it to bring changes to the world again and again.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.do&#x2F;keyboards<p>Prevent short URLs from invalidating:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ipfs.io&#x2F;ipfs&#x2F;QmaEPHyuoTUkbnmGKuoNmFXBdyCdoAsSc7NR6DPbLibq2f&#x2F;
======
arthurcolle
There isn't a lot of information on this site. What exactly do you mean by
bring new impetus to the world?

